# FreeBSD on Freescale i.MX?



## slouchez (Jul 14, 2011)

I just joined and seeking advice here...

Has anyone built and loaded FreeBSD on the Freescale i.MX micro family? I'm building an embedded system based on building Linux from LTIB and this is the only toolset available to me from Freescale (other than Win CE !).
My customer has developed his apps on a FreeBSD PC distro and doesn't want to switch OS for the embedded final product.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

ARM support is still at Tier2. 

http://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------



## andrew@ (Jul 18, 2011)

There is currently no support for the i.MX family in FreeBSD.

The amount of work to port FreeBSD to your customers platform would depend on which i.MX they are using. FreeBSD doesn't support Cortex-A yet, as it is still in development, so the i.MX5 would be a lot of effort. I'm not sure about the support for ARM11 the i.MX3 is based on. ARM9 support is good so a port to i.MX2 would be less work.


----------



## slouchez (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! This tells me what I have to know.


----------



## dinsdale (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi there, 

I'm trying to compile for the Digi Core Connect with WiFi i.MX53 board. I have downloaded the head revision into a jail 9.1 jail (in PC-BSD). I have run the following command:

`# make TARGET=arm TARGET_ARCH=arm KERNCONF=DIGI-CCWMX53 kernel DESTDIR=/usr/armbuild/kernel`

and recieve the following output:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for DIGI-CCWMX53 started on Sun Apr 13 13:14:47 PDT 2014
--------------------------------------------------------------
===> DIGI-CCWMX53
mkdir -p /usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/sys

--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> stage 1: configuring the kernel
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/FreeBSDHead/sys/arm/conf;  PATH=/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/legacy/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/legacy/usr/bin:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/legacy/usr/games:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/legacy/bin:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/usr/sbin:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/usr/bin:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/tmp/usr/games:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin  config  -d /usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/FreeBSDHead/sys/DIGI-CCWMX53  -I /usr/FreeBSDHead/sys/arm/conf /usr/FreeBSDHead/sys/arm/conf/DIGI-CCWMX53
config: illegal option -- I
usage: config [-CgmpV] [-d destdir] sysname
       config -x kernel
*** [buildkernel] Error code 64

Stop in /usr/FreeBSDHead.
*** [buildkernel] Error code 1
```

I am new to building kernels so I am wondering where to find the script file containing the offending "option". 


Update: su. Problem solved.


Thanks,

Dinsdale


----------

